# Bosnian/Croatian/Slovenian letters

## castra

Hi 

Was asking the same question to gentoo users that can speak/read

bosnian/croatian/slovenian but didn't get any answer and I hope I'll get 

one koz am writing in english now  :Smile: 

Here my problem: I can write and use bosnian/croatian/slovenian letter

like : čćđ but when I open documents that where writen in one of these

languages I get question marks ( or some odd letters ) instead of these

letters ( see above ).

Any ideas why and how to fix this ?

Thanks

----------

## steveb

hi castra

i can speak/read in bosnian/croatian/serbian/sloenian, but to be honest, i never use my native mother language to write  :Wink: 

anyway... where do you write those letters? openoffice.org? email client? browser? etc?

maybe you need to set the language setting to that specific language or maybe you need to use an application wich is able to write and display unicode fonts?

cheers

SteveB (znam! to nije bas naso ime, ali moje pravo ime je Stevan, ali svi me zovu Steve)

----------

## my_nick

Try to change the encoding

ISO 8859-2

CP-1250

UTF-8 (I think)

I think one of these should work   :Smile: 

----------

## castra

To my_nick:

Change encoding ?? Where... cos changing in KDE control center 

didn't help and in apps that I use. Tryed with "bs" in /etc/cr.conf and 

no go ! Damn ... Same for XF86config !

To steveB: 

Tryed with Kwrite "nope" but as I said when I save docs all those 

letters are again changed to question marks or some very odd signs.

Email client are complaining too...if I use these letters I get msg that says:

Some letters could not be saved and if you save them you'll gona lose them.

Thunderbird is the name of the email client! No problems with browser though ! Any other suggestions

----------

## norvalk

if you can read slovenian, maybe you could try this (whole topic):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=50416

or direct link (to my post):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=50416&start=7

cheers

----------

## castra

I can understand slovenian ..no problem...

I did all that was explaind on that link but still in kde I cant save

text writen in my language. Does it have to do with that I installed

KDE while I had (  KEYMAP="no-latin1" and CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16" )in rc.conf?? Damn ...this is pis... me off !  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## norvalk

damn indeed! i can imagine myself being in the same situation... and being pis*** off about it as well!  :Wink: 

ok - let's try to eliminate this annoyance throuh step-by-step procedure...

first - if i got this environmental variables stuff right - "KEYMAP=" and "CONSOLEFONT=" in /etc/rc.config don't affect x11 in any way. they are both terminal console settings only.

so, this leaves us with setting right the /etc/profile and the /etc/X11/XF86Config. to my knowledge these should be only ones concerning x11 (font) localisation.

could you paste both of them here?

also, which fonts are you using in kde - mine works fine with bistream vera sans (part of media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera package) and ms arial (part of media-fonts/corefonts package) font families. which version of xfree are you using - i remember having similar problems (but with keyboard) with one of pre 4.3 versions...

----------

## norvalk

oh, and...

ps: as already stated, i don't beleive that this problem you are experiencing has anything to do with "wrong" settings in /etc/rc.config while emerging kde.

pps: as a side note, i'm using nls USE flag in my /etc/make.conf - what's in yours?

ppps: maybe you are using /etc/env.d/02language, which could conflict with settings in /etc/profile?

----------

## castra

I USE="X -gtk kde cups alsa qt tcpd pam ssl "

Second not using /etc/env.d/02language and think there is no conflic between them. 

/etc/X11/XF86Config

 *Quote:*   

> Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"
> 
>     Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"
> 
>     Option "XkbLayout"  "si"
> ...

 

/etc/profile

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/profile:
> 
> # $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/profile,v 1.15 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $
> 
> if [ -e "/etc/profile.env" ]
> ...

 

And am using verdana fonts

But the real thing that blowes my mind is that I can use 

native letters in console, but again if I use nano NO WAY ....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## norvalk

i'll dive more into this tomorrow, after exams...

... just to let you know that i am not ignoring you or something.  :Wink: 

ps: in the meantime, could you also post your version of xfree?

----------

## norvalk

just a though - could it be a kernel thing?

try compiling (as modules) codepage 437/852, windows 1250 support, nls utf8 and (most importantly?) nls iso 8859-2 & 1 - all of which you'll find under file systems | native language support...

set utf8 as default nls option.

from what you say, it seems like characters get lost at a time of saving, which could be an issue with underlying file system - or am i totaly off base here (please, somebody correct me!)?

----------

## castra

I didn't choose native language support at all ....all though norwegan works

just fine ( I speak that language too  :Laughing:   ) with out it.

Xfree is 4.3.0-r2 version

And there is no hurry ....we have ( at least I have ) time..

Thanks for the help and tips so far !

----------

## norvalk

aw! i almost forgot about this thread completely - castra im very sorry! please do accept my apology!  :Embarassed: 

did you suceed in your quest to get ce letters working?

----------

## castra

I lost every hope ....lol just kidding...

Nope same problem...am gona add stuff in kernel today and let you know

how that went. ( been busy )

Thanks for remmebring

PS

I hope that you passed exames  :Wink: 

----------

## castra

Its has been a while since I promissed to write what happend.

Well here it is. NO WAY. It just don't work. Why ? I have no idea why !

I can use "our" letters in consol but the minute I change to nano or what

ever text editor I get eather ????? or some other ODD letters. 

I even switched to 2.6 kernel in hope that this would be fixed but NO.

I can use our letters in browser but thats it. 

Thanks

Castra using:

kernel 2.6 stable

fluxbox as window manager

nano as main text editor

----------

## norvalk

please try adding "nls" as your USE flag in /etc/make.conf and re-emerging nano.

also (as an additional mesure), try complinig your kernel with nls support as suggested in one of my previous posts.

----------

## castra

Hello again....

I switched back to 2.4.24 coz 2.6 had some wierd alsa issues...

I added nls to my make.conf and Iæm gona paste what I have in kernel regarding nativ language support *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Native Language Support
> 
> #
> ...

 

Also xfree regarding keyboard ( maybe set  in a wrong way )

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"
> 
> # These are the default XKB settings for XFree86
> ...

 

Thanks for taking interest in that problem !

----------

## Tuxx

Budale jedne koji kurac svi engleski pricate !

----------

## brankob

Yeah, it works for me !

Thanks a bunch !

Well, just one more question from me:

howo does one accomplish having two keyboards (like slovenian and us) and switching between them in XFce4 ?

While KDE has option for this, i can set up both keyboards in gnome-control, but I can't switch between them...

----------

## shoki

KDE Control Center ->  Regional & Accessibility -> Keyboard Layout. 

Here you activate keyboard layouts, customize Switching Policy. 

You can switch layouts in tray.

----------

## shoki

englesk ise prièa zato to smo na stranom forumu.

Kad si u Rimu, ponaaj se kao rimljanin.

A i zato da drugi shvate kak se mijenjaju fontovi. Naèin je isti.

----------

## Tomcater

Start Gentoo Linux

and type this:

nano -w /etc/rc.conf

Change language to this:

lat2-16

This will work only in console viewing. For KDE you must have scrypt installed for slovenian language characters.

----------

## Davitelj

 *shoki wrote:*   

> englesk ise prièa zato to smo na stranom forumu.
> 
> Kad si u Rimu, ponaaj se kao rimljanin.
> 
> 

 

Si fueris Romae, Romano vivito more,

Si fueris alibi, vivito sicut ibi....

ako se dobro secam:)

----------

## pingufunkybeat

The console programs aren't all able to deal with central European characters. But KWrite should work all right (just tested), IF you set the encoding to ISO-8859-2 before you save it and after you load it again.

KDE in general should deal with our characters without any problems, and that has been my experience from the early 1.9alpha days.

----------

